# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  AKP' den Yahudi Soykırımına

## axuliuma

AKP' den Yahudi Soykırımına Sessiz İmza 

AKP Hükümeti, sessiz sedasız 27 Ocak'ı 'Yahudi Soykırımı'nı Anma Günü' ilan eden karara imza attı. Peki Yahudi Soykırımı'nı nasıl anacağız... 
Birleşmiş Milletler Genel Kurulu'nun 1 Kasım 2005 tarihli 60'ıncı oturumunda, 27 Ocak günü "Uluslararası Yahudi Soykırımı'nı Anma Günü" olarak ilan edildi. 

Türkiye, israil'in hazırladığı 60/7 sayılı karar tasarısına açık destek veren dört islam ülkesinden biri oldu. 104 ülkenin altına imza attığı kararda BM Genel Kurulu, bütün devletlerden, gelecek nesilleri soykırım vahşeti konusunda bilgilendirmek için Yahudi Soykırımı'na ilişkin eğitim programları geliştirmelerini istedi. Ayrıca bütün üye ülkeler, benzer soykırım eylemlerinin önlenmesine yardımcı olmayı sağlamak için bu olayı hafızalarda canlı tutmanın yolunu bulmaya çağrıldı. Birleşmiş Milletler, bu kararla üyelerinden 27 Ocak günü için anma törenleri düzenlemelerini istenmese de, Genel Kurul'daki konuşmalar sırasında İngiltere, italya ve Almanya gibi ülkerin her yıl organize ettiği anma törenlerine atıfta bulunuldu.

Birleşmiş Milletler'in bu kararı aldığı gün, Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndan 60/7 sayılı karara imza atıldığına yönelik bir açıklama gelmedi. Bakanlık'ın resmi internet sitesine göre 1 Kasım 2005 tarihinde sadece "Hindistan'ın Yeni Delhi kentinde düzenlenen terör saldırısı" kınandı. Anadolu Ajansı ise New York mahreçli haberinde BM'nin 27 Ocak'ı "Uluslararası Yahudi Soykırımı'nı Anma Günü" ilan ettiğini duyurdu. Ancak Ajans, 196 kelime uzunluğundaki haberinde Türkiye'nin bu önemli belgeye imza attığına yer vermedi. Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Namık Tan, 9 Aralık 2005'te yani belgenin imzalanmasından 39 gün sonra, İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad'ın Yahudiler'e yönelik bir açıklamasını değerlendirirken, "Yahudiler'in uğradığı soykırım insanlığın vicdanım yaralamış tarihsel bir olgudur. Son olarak, Birleşmiş Milletler Genel Kurulu'nda kabul edilen buna dair bir karara ülkemiz de katılmıştır" demekle yetindi.

PEKİ SOYKIRIMI NASIL ANACAĞIZ
BM yaklaşık üç ay önce bu kararı aldığı zaman bazı Yahudi kuruluşları dışında kimse fazla heyecanlanmamıştı. İngiltere, İtalya ve Almanya gibi birçok Avrupa ülkesi, 27 Ocak'ı çok daha önceden anma günü olarak kabul ettiği için batı medyası BM kararına pek ilgi göstermemişti. Fakat İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad'ın son dönemde peşpeşe Yahudi soykırımının abartıldığı yolunda çıkışlar yapması nedeniyle karar beklenmedik derecede önem kazandı. Bu nedenle uluslararası topluluk Türkiye'nin 27 Ocak'ta yapacakları ya da yapmayacaklarından bir dizi mesajlar çıkartabilir.

*AKP'nin tavrı*
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, 1492 yılında İspanya'dan kovulan onbinlerce Yahudi'ye sahip çıkmıştı. Türkiye de Nazi soykırımına destek olmadığı gibi, bundan kaçan Yahudilerin bir bölümüne kapılarını açmıştı. Fakat son yıllarda Batı'da, özellikle de ABD'de Türkiye'nin tarihsel çizgisinden uzaklaştığı yolunda yorumlar yapılıyor. AKP ise, Türkiye'de "anti-semitizm" olarak bilinen Yahudi aleyhtarlığının, özellikle kendi iktidarları döneminde tırmandığı iddialarına karşı çıkıyor ve Yahudi Soykırımı konusunda başından itibaren açık ve net bir tavır almaya özen gösteriyor. ürneğin AKP hükümeti, Yahudi Soykırımı üzerine düzenlenen uluslararası toplantılara hep bakan düzeyinde katıldı.

Son olarak Başbakan Recep Erdoğan, İsrail gezisinde Kudüs'teki Yad Vaşem Soykırım Müzesi'ni ziyaret etti ve burada "Yahudi Soykırımı insanlığa karşı işlenmiş en akıl almaz suçtur. Bir daha asla benzer bir olayla karşı karşıya kalınmamalı" dedi. Erdoğan Yahudi Soykırımı konusundaki bu tavrını 27 Ocak vesilesiyle bir kez daha tekrarlayabilir.

----------

